

San Francisco, Seattle included in list of "at risk" cities for DTV transition - ilamont
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2008/12/16/high-tech-cities-included-risk-list-dtv-transition

======
yan
I'm amused at the phrase "at risk" being used to refer to people losing TV
signal, akin to some disease, where I view it as completely the opposite.

~~~
cpr
Those poor people are "at risk" of escaping the mass mind control that our
overlords expect to maintain.

~~~
cpr
Interesting. Downvoted because someone thinks that TV is a net positive for
the people addicted to it...

------
ninjackn
I require more data!

So San Francisco/San Jose/Oakland and Seattle/Tacoma is on the at risk list
because: "relatively high numbers of residents who watch analog over-the-air
television broadcasts and relatively low participation in the NTIA's TV
Converter Box Coupon Program."

but how many of them don't need the converter box coupon? The Bay Area is home
to Silicon Valley, would it be safe to say that a large number of them have
purchased HDTVs and don't require a converter box?

~~~
wmf
In general, people with HDTVs also have cable or satellite and people with
rabbit ears have old tube TVs.

~~~
erickhill
I have a Sony Bravia HDTV plugged into my house antennae. No cable. The
reception is better than cable, and I get an array of HD-only channels I never
even knew existed.

For example, in the Bay Area, I can get a weather-only channel from ABC (7.3),
a weird traffic channel that shows 4 camera views poised at different
highways, and a multitude of PBS channels (9.1, 9.2, 9.3, etc.) all with a
picture better than you would believe possible.

I don't need all the infomercial channels cable provides, nor the
sensationalist "news" channels. Sure, I miss ESPN from time to time, but
thanks to my father-in-law's Slingbox, I can get my fix when I need it.

You'd be surprised how easily it is to ween yourself off of cable TV. As long
as I have my cable Internet connection, and my FREE HD channels - sorry, and
Netflix - I'm good to go.

------
coliveira
I am surprised that they were not in this list already!

